# New Rules for Fish Possession, Hunting Preserves Passed by Ohio Wildlife Council



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Wildlife Council passed rules to modify the fish fillet rule and other fish and wildlife rules on Thursday, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

